# Has anyones used an Aire/service area in Amiens france



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
On our recent first trip to france a part of the itinery was to visit gdads grave on the somme. After this we headed for an aire/service are in Amiens which was listed in the camperstop book. Undfortunately we could not find it so drove back to the coast at valerie sur somme.

Just wondered if anyone else has found and/or used it recently

Thanks 
Phil;l


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phil,

we had been there on our Easter 2005 tour, and we _did find_ the Amiens aire. It is situated at "Boulevard Port d'Aval", directly between the river bank and a very busy road. So overnight parking is not exactly recommended there. And, so I have heard, meanwhile banned anyway.

The service point is intended for boats, not motorhomes, so depending on your setup and the amount of more or less legally parked cars, it might be difficult to use it.

We only parked our MH there while visiting the city.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We always use Doullens for Amiens and then drive in for the day. Plenty of on street parking within 10 minute walk of city centre.


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

Doullens ?? We too are very interest in Amiens
Could you please add a bit more info? Is this an aire?
Terry and Ann


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Terry and Ann
Try:
www.campingcar-infos.com

Go to Department 80 and click on Doullens. Simple Aire at the side of the road but quiet and clean and an interesting small town.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> we had been there on our Easter 2005 tour, and we _did find_ the Amiens aire. It is situated at "Boulevard Port d'Aval", directly between the river bank and a very busy road. So overnight parking is not exactly recommended there. And, so I have heard, meanwhile banned anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gerhard

yes subsequent to my post i went to the below web site and found some different aires near amiens. I saw the one you mentione i think as the below web site has a link to google earth. The aire had several large spaces near to the river but as you say maybe not for overnight parking.

http://www.airecampingcar.com

Thanks to gery - i will try campingcarinfo too.

Phill


----------

